# Sharing our 2014 ASPC Foals



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2014)

I have not posted in some time and thought I would go ahead and share some of our 2014 foals now that I have time to get pictures of them and video. I wanted to get these babies body clipped after congress buts it has been unseasonable cold since we got home.

Green Creek Gambler's Lorenzo --- Graham's The Gambler x Kahle's Sparkle (ASPC/Foundation Colt)

















Greek Creek's Katerina -- Graham's Black Diamond x Graham's Classic Catalena (2014 ASPC/Foundation Filly)


----------



## amysue (Jul 26, 2014)

Very beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 27, 2014)

VERY NICE!!! Did you only have the two?

AmySue - where are yours? I didn't have any this year and I've seen only a few on websites this time around.





A girlfriends' mare was confirmed in foal for an April 2015 foal to "Oly" 3 yr old stallion that was shown as a yearling and 2 yr old in Foundation Classic halter. And Wizard, also a 3 yr old stallion that we had campaigned as a 1 & 2 yr old may be siring several foals. He managed to get a section of his pen loose when I had 6 mares turned out 1 pasture over and he had a very busy 2 hours on the 12th of July. I knew 1 was in heat, but as I removed him from the pasture - all were running up and "presenting" to him! Several had evidence of having been bred, the others not sure on. We'll see who comes back into heat in August! I'm not particularly thrilled with June foals in NC. Prefer Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr... If none bred, may breed a couple next spring - not sure who or to whom yet.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes I just had the two this year, I sold a couple of the other mares in foal. But we have 4-5 bred for next year


----------



## amysue (Jul 27, 2014)

Paula, I only got one Shetland foal this spring out of Pokey. Janey was not bred



. But I was so impressed with pokey's filly that I bought her sire and have bred pokey back to him and bred janey, nelly and beauty to him for next spring.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice Leeana, I especially like Lorenzo!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 27, 2014)

Leeanna: wow! "Head Hunter's" dreams!!!

AmySue: The white marking almost looks like a little jumping horse that's on her rump.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah performancemini, that's the first thing I thought too! A tiny "Misty of Chincoteague" jumping her tail! ;-)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, and I agree on the "wowza's" for Leanna's babies. Sure glad they're not teeny tinies.


----------



## amysue (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't wait to see Lorenzo grown up. That neck is gorgeous.

My husband keeps calling my filly a "seahorse" because thats what he thinks it looks like.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 29, 2014)

wow Gorgeous! look at the heads I'm in heaven!


----------



## sundancer (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful !!!!!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful babies, are you going to have them on the show circuit this coming year!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 20, 2014)

The filly is sold and will be out with Amber Kildow. The colt is sold and remaining here for the 2015 show season!




thanks for the compliments, these kids are my livelihood


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you going to be showing any of them this coming year Leeana?


----------

